# Can anyone tell me what this blue screen means?



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

well though i had my system stable at 4.0 but ive been getting this bluescreen once inawhile, even if the computer is just left idle, I tried to fiqure out what it means but no go, anyone here tell me? here is a few shots of the error window


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

geez I thought for sure one of you gurus would know what this meant  lol, Ive read that it is a driver issue with win7 of some sorts, but all my drivers for board, bios etc, all are up todate, maybe the bluescreen has nothng to do with my overclocks? any ideas??


----------



## IINexusII (Mar 17, 2010)

run intelburntest to see if it really is stable because according to those bluescreens, it isnt


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 17, 2010)

Did a bit of looking around, do you have Steam installed?


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

yes i have dirt2 so i needed to install steam


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> run intelburntest to see if it really is stable because according to those bluescreens, it isnt



ok i will need to download that as iam sure i dont have it, will try and see how it goes,


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 17, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> yes i have dirt2 so i needed to install steam



Well some users found that uninstalling steam helped the problem, no sure if you could do this.

Other solutions were to update drivers on the video cards but you seem to have done that.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2010)

If it's stable at stock, but not at overclocked settings, then it's the overclock that's causing the problem. There's no other possibility. Don't bother reinstalling drivers, patches, anything.

You can try to stabilize it by adjusting the amount of overclock and a lot of other settings in the BIOS. It's a time consuming process and can have you pulling your hair out.

If it makes you feel any better, my system now blue screens randomly and rarely. It too, is overclocked, at 4.11GHz, so I have the same exact problem. I'll be running it at stock for a while to see if it stabilizes it.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

well intel burn test ran 10 passes and finished with no probs, so my overclock looks stable, might be the steam thing, its random so its not like it happens everday, but it still happens wich kinda ticks me off as i like to have things running good, or as good as could be


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 17, 2010)

BC Code 124 means it is a general hardware error.  It could be a video card, memory, hard drive, etc.. even, possibly, drivers can lead to it.

Here is good guide to help: Windows 7 - [2-Int] Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try

I would suspect, like previously mentioned, o/c, memory or something in that area.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

well iam then leaning towards my memory, hopefully my new ram gets here soon so i can rule that out thanx 95viper


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

did intel burn test a few times and passes it all


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would try the new ram but the best way to test is to 1) Widen ram timings 2)lower the FSB. There could be many things but there are settings you can play with to pin it down to a smaller area.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

actually two of the four stick just arrived at my door!! prolly another 5 days or so until other two arrives from the egg!! The danishdevils made it here..thanx D.D.!!


----------



## trickson (Mar 17, 2010)

Intel burn test failed at stock setting ! Junk!


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2010)

DTV DRAGON: Why don't you try running your system at stock and see if it's stable. It's basic troubleshooting procedure and will give you a base line. If it's not stable there, then you're pissing in the wind otherwise.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

A STOP 0x124 error is an error that's reported via the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). This type of error is reported by the hardware (most likely your CPU) and doesn't conform to the normal Windows memory dump analysis techniques.

These errors are normally hardware errors - and these are the most likely causes (in this order):
- hardware failure
- hardware incompatibility
- driver corruption/incompatibility (others disagree with this)

How did you install Vista Ultimate. What sort of disk did you use? Have you installed the drivers that are required by the OS? Check Device Manager to see if there are any unknown/problem drivers.

The BSOD errors are primarily hardware, with a smattering of other errors. These are primarily memory or hard drive issues. Since the memory tests were flawless (as long as they were run for 3 or more passes), then I'd have to suspect the hard drive sub-system.

Run the steps outlined in this post to provide us with more information: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Try running a bootable hard drive diagnostic. Instructions here: http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/b...agnostics.html

Also, you've got numerous drivers that date back to 2006 - so I wonder if any of them could be causing this (but suspect not because XP is dated even earlier).

Then I'd suspect compatibility issues - but your system was designed by HP with either XP or Vista in mind - so that generally rules that out.

So, in the end, it's something wrong with the hardware.
- I've read of issues with MemTest86, so I'm now recommending the use of MemTest86+

http://www.memtest.org/download/2.11/memtest86+-2.11.iso.zip

*SOURCE*


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

qubit said:


> DTV DRAGON: Why don't you try running your system at stock and see if it's stable. It's basic troubleshooting procedure and will give you a base line. If it's not stable there, then you're pissing in the wind otherwise.



for the most part it is stable,, i guess thats like kinda being pregnant lol its passed intel burn test and prime95 for 3 hours,  just blue screen  id say 1 per week , when puter is sitting at idle, runs vantage, etc.. all other tests, I dont think i tried memtest but i have tried windows memory test and it wa fine, I think my ram is just cheap stuff as it is still what came when i bought a acer desktop and i just kept the ram and placed it in this setup. but like i said i have two of the four sticks of g.skill cl7d ddr3-1600 1.65 volt here ready to install as soon as rest arrive,


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 17, 2010)

I remember a while ago seeing a OCing guide that listed the 0x124 stop as either being CPU volts too low or maybe it was VTT.  Can't quite remember, but my guess is that one specific program doesn't like your overclock.  When I was messing around with a PII 940, I was able to get over 3.7GHz when just playing, but if I ever tried to run over 3.7GHz and WCG Boinc, my PC would just crash.  So if you can isolate that program, perhaps look in your bios for a way to save settings, and have one saved that is your 4GHz clock, and one that is lower which doesn't interfere with that program.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah i was told that i should raise my cpu volts up abit more from a guy on extreme o/c as they have a thread dedicated to this type of boards, here is my bios settings

```
******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ AUTO ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency ............................[ 445x9] 4.0       

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 445]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[8 00mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ STANDARD ]

(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 240B ]
Memory Frequency 1333...........................[ 1068 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 9]
tRCD............................................[ 9]
tRP.............................................[ 9]
tRAS............................................[ 24]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ 4]
tWTR[5].........................................[ 5]
tWR[10].........................................[ 10 ]
tRFC[74] .......................................[ 74 ]
tRTP[5].........................................[ 5]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 11 ] ................[ 11 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 11] ................[ 11 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ENABLED]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.29375]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.26]
CPU PLL [ 1.55]...................[ 1.57]
CPU Reference [ 0.805]...................[ NORMAL]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ NORMAL ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.760]...................[ NORMAL]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ NORMAL ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ NORMAL]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.5]...................[ 1.58]
DRAM Termination [ 0.75]...................[NORMAL]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ DONT HAVE ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ DONT HAVE ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]__________________
```


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're running those volts for 4.0GHz you may be very low.  I've noticed with some chips, they do great at low volts to one point, then each step up started needing more and more volts.  For instance, this i5 650 I am running, up to 4.5GHz I was using 1.35v and possibly could have done less, but once I started going over 4.5GHz I had to use 1.4v or more.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2010)

My E8600 does 4ghz fine at 1.2v which is stock,maybe its just a good chip.

Ive had that dreaded 0x124 before,i never did find out what it was as it just stopped doing it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you think it's the RAM or know it's the RAM? If you haven't, download and run MemTest to find out.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 17, 2010)

tigger said:


> My E8600 does 4ghz fine at 1.2v which is stock,maybe its just a good chip.
> 
> Ive had that dreaded 0x124 before,i never did find out what it was as it just stopped doing it.



I had a E8400 E0 that would do 4GHz at 1.2v as well, those duals clock so very differently that the quads.  The s775 quads were actually 2 dies on one chip.

EDIT: I agree with erocker, could be ram too.  What are the stock speed and timings on your ram?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

Every time I've seen the 124 error, it wasn't due to ram, but due to a secondary setting in bios that needs to be raised. Like with p55 it most likely means that you need to raise a vtt or pll just a notch. 

Ram gives you a strange "letter/number" error.. like..  0x0000000B3 or 0x0000000A4. Or at lease every time I see a ram issue.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

alot of great advice.  I havent did memtest but did do windows memory test and it was ok. I think i will just hang tuff until rest of the new ram arrives and then set ip up in bios and see how it goes, I will raise my voltage up a notch or two as well to see if that helps,  I kinda wish it would doit more often so i can kinda get a feel for whats cause ing it but it is very random. never when gaming, benching etc. always when puter is idle
 can i raise my cpu pll higher than what it is? cause its at 1.57 but next setting in bios is i think i.68 or something like that, Iam thinking that might be too high
and what about cpu vcore its at 1.239 could i go to lets say 1.34?
stock speed and setting on ram are 9,9,9,24 and 1.5 volt, but i needed to raise volts a few notchs so it wouldnt freeze, as that was a big problem with these boards


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

To me, if your at 3.9, on 1.239v, it might be needing a little more cpu volts. I never had a Q9650, Q9550 was my last 775, but I know I needed at lease 1.35v to get 4gh going.. 

If you try memtest, it's best to use the boot version. here is the latest version. TPU needs to update their download.. lol


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, if your at 3.9, on 1.239v, it might be needing a little more cpu volts. I never had a Q9650, Q9550 was my last 775, but I know I needed at lease 1.35v to get 4gh going..
> 
> If you try memtest, it's best to use the boot version. here is the latest version. TPU needs to update their download.. lol



nope not 1.239 its 1.293  lol


----------



## Inioch (Mar 17, 2010)

I had the same problem. It manifested randomly but most often while playing Mount & Blade.

Raised cpu voltage by one notch, never had it again. Maybe some wearing on the cpu, since it didn't do it before.

Just my 2c.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

ok just bumped it up to 1.33, will wait and see if it happens again, I hate waiting for things to happen  lol


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 17, 2010)

in reference to the OC - running IBT for 10 passes or prime95 for 3 hours is not nearly enough of a stress test. you need to run IBT for atleast 10-12 hours. you could also run linpack for 10-12 hours. from what i've read about prime95 its not nearly as stressful as IBT or linpack.

in reference to raising your voltage - you should still run stability tests to make sure that the new settings are ok. for a rock solid OC you really need to make sure it can run about 24hrs on IBT or linpack. if it does, than it is likely not the OC thats causing your problem.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

running it that long it isnt hard on the system?? never knew i needed to do it that long, my daughter will have a heart attack if i told her she couldnt use the puter for a day  lol


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 17, 2010)

as long as you have enough cooling to keep the temps down then no, its not hard on the system.

temps should not be going any higher than 70c to be on the safe side. 70c is when you start to push things on these chips imo. 

also, make sure that you are running these test on the maximum setting, as IBT and linpack test your ram stability at the same time.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

ok here are my temps after ibt 5 runs do you think temps are too high?


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah that looks fine. 5 runs on IBT is enough to get the max temps out of the cpu(as long as you have adequate cooling and airflow in the room that the cpu is in.)and those temps arent bad at all for what you have.

now just make it run for 10-12 hours or even 24 to be sure. linpack might be better for that as you cna make linpack run for a certain amount of time or even make it run to infinity, where as with IBT you have to set the number of runs you want it to do.
if it passes however long you run it stable, then drop the cpuv down 1 notch, and run it again. the ultimate goal is to get the most speed at the minimum volts while being 100% stable. if you pump more voltage into the cpu than it needs to run at the speed you have it then all you are really doing is 3 things.
1) increasing your powerbill
2) increasing your heat
3) making the cpu not last as long(we are talking years here, so dont worry)
the less voltage you need to run your OC 100% stable then the lower your temps willl be.

make sense?


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 17, 2010)

MS needs to stop using stupid codes and start putting stuff like "your cpu need more volts" or "your ram timings are too tight for windows to run."  It's not like them telling us exactly what caused the crash would be bad, could help us explain to the techs the problem when it isn't use pushing limits, like trying to fix the parents PC when it doesn't last 2 hours.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 17, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> MS needs to stop using stupid codes and start putting stuff like "your cpu need more volts" or "your ram timings are too tight for windows to run."  It's not like them telling us exactly what caused the crash would be bad, could help us explain to the techs the problem when it isn't use pushing limits, like trying to fix the parents PC when it doesn't last 2 hours.



you are 100% correct on that, it would make things so much easier to trouble shoot I think i will give old billy gates a call and ask him to do this for us..if only things were that easy lol
 wish my puter wasnt 2 feet awya from our heat registers!!!! cant wait for summer so i can shut the furnace off and put on the a/c!!


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good luck dragon these guys gave you excellent advice I wish I had this much help when i first started =)


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 18, 2010)

yepthats why i love this site, there is always a time you can give advice as well get good advice, alot of great people, willing to take there time to help out,


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 18, 2010)

yea only f people in real life were like that


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 18, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> yea only f people in real life were like that



isnt that the truth!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> MS needs to stop using stupid codes and start putting stuff like "your cpu need more volts" or "your ram timings are too tight for windows to run."  It's not like them telling us exactly what caused the crash would be bad, could help us explain to the techs the problem when it isn't use pushing limits, like trying to fix the parents PC when it doesn't last 2 hours.



That would be too easy dark LOLOL!


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 18, 2010)

well i ended up running intel burn test for approx 6 hours at my voltage settings and it was all a pass, From what ive read ibt will stress out your setup alot more than will be needed so i think its safe to say that my system should be stable now, The new ram will still go in here in a few days once the rest arrives, just a question..before i put in new ram should i set the ram settings to auto, then shut off puter and install new ram and then go back into bios to manually set up , or can i just leave settings as is  shut down ,install new ram , go into bios and manually set it up with correct settings? probly dosnt matter either way I presume


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 18, 2010)

i would do the first method if the new ram is supposed to run at different settings.

i still say you need to stress your OC for longer though to completely rule that out.

do you have memtest? that is a ram only diag program that you can run to rule out the ram as causing the issues.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 18, 2010)

ok what i will do is try this all over again once i put in new ram, no use tersting with this as it wont be in much longer, and new ram has much tighter timing 7,8,7,7,20 i beleive they are, these are 9,9,9,9,24  thanx!!


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds good. 
memtest can also be used to test for ram stability as well as the diagnostics - unstable ram will show up the same as bad ram in its tests.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 18, 2010)

well i couldnt wait for the other 4 gig to arrive and these elpidas are sold so i pulled them out and popped in 4 gig of the g.skill i purchased, I had to go into bios and set it up , i see it had XMP profile and ive never seen that before  so i set it to profile one and it showed because of my cpu o/c that thr ram was going to be at 1781 and these are rated for 1600  lol so i cant use the xmp profiles so i just did it manually here is a screen shot of my 4 gig setup. anyways I was expecting  it to be real slow now with only 4 gig but to tell you the truth my puter has never been snappier!! everything is super fast ,programs open instantly, I also did an everest memory and lat benchmark and the numbers were higher with these g.skilss and 4 gig less!  i think they are running at 1424  but when i get the others ill see if i can get them close to the 1600


----------

